# Hedgehog Drawings



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Recently, I have been teaching myself how to draw using an iPad app called Sketchbook Pro, and of course my favorite things to draw are hedgies.  I thought it would be fun to share them with folks who appreciate hedgies as much as I do!









The very first sketch I did.









Sketch #2









This one is of one of my hedgehog tattoos, based off of a rubber stamp by Penny Black.









And this was today's drawing. =]


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

cute cute cute. I should try this, i usually just do pencil drawings and painting.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Very cool!! I really like them. Thx for sharing.


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

Those are pretty good. Thanks for sharing and I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! Like I said, I'm only just learning how to draw, but I feel pretty good about them for just starting out. =]


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

They are cute!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

They are definitely cute! I'm impressed. I wish I had artistic talent :lol:


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome pictures!! So cute!!
Did you post these straight from your IPad? If so, how did you do it? I have a few pictures on Luna on mine, but my normal computer is broken. 

Thanks!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

kittyeats said:


> Awesome pictures!! So cute!!
> Did you post these straight from your IPad? If so, how did you do it? I have a few pictures on Luna on mine, but my normal computer is broken.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks!

I did post from my iPad, but I uploaded to Flickr first and then used the IMG URL code to post the photos.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome!! Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, those are so cool.  I have zero artistic talent. I love the first one!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Great job - I love them!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Just thought I'd share my latest artwork of my sweetie Thaddeus. 


Untitled by sayhedgehog, on Flickr

I hope you guys like it.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

They are all so cute, the last one is really good. I was going to try and design something like the first one as an embroidery pattern, do you mind if I embroider it? A picture of the end result may be posted online but I wouldn't sell it or anything and I would give you credit.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Thank you! And I'm flattered that you want to use it! Of course you may! =D


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

I have that app on my phone but it's hard to draw on cus the screen is so tiny! ahaha
I like the one with the flower :3


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

sayhedgehog said:


> Just thought I'd share my latest artwork of my sweetie Thaddeus.
> 
> 
> Untitled by sayhedgehog, on Flickr
> ...


That's beautiful!
The hair mustve taken so long!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

No problem. I've done a couple others like it. You can see them on my Flickr - sayhedgehog.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

sayhedgehog said:


> Thank you! And I'm flattered that you want to use it! Of course you may! =D


Thankyou!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

sayhedgehog said:


> No problem. I've done a couple others like it. You can see them on my Flickr - sayhedgehog.


 That was supposed to be in response to hedgielover. No idea what happened there.



ashjac18 said:


> That's beautiful!
> The hair mustve taken so long!


Thank you so much! The hair and quills are actually my favorite parts to do.


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

Love the newest picture.


----------

